# What would you be in the Warhammer Fantasy world?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

If you could choose, what race and role would you be in the Warhammer Fantasy world? This is just idle curiosity on my part since these sort of questions seem to be rather popular in 40k fluff! 

Personally I think I would want to be a Wood Elf Wild Rider. None of the head aches with right or wrong, it is just what is best for Athel Loren. Added to that Wild Riders seem to have life pretty good really, they are mounted so get to charge about picking and choosing fights. They are pretty hard by most standards and aren't bothered by your average woodland interloper, but best yet they aren't so important as to attract too much attention from cannons and so on.

What would you guys choose to be? This is just for fun so be as daft as you like!


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm... Having just finished the first book in the _Witch Hunter_ series, I'm tempted to pick witch hunter... but I think I'd want to be a Tomb King of Nehekhara. I mean, come on! What's not to love about having legions of undead at your command, along with all of the perks of being undead yourself, like not having to worry about eating, sleeping, or dying? Not to mention having equipment given to you by the gods.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What's not to love about being Undead? being Dead for one.

Me? You won't have to think hard to guess.

Dragon Ogre. There are 4 things Dragon Ogres do, and they do a lot of them, and they do them very well indeed. Fight, Drink, Eat, and Sleep. Along with being Immortal, and get stronger, and bigger as you grow, get stronger in Lightning, (which would help me out, as I don't like Thunderstorms =O, Face your phobias, and all that) and have a Big Hitty thing =) Love 'em.

Not to mention I can worship the Chaos Gods, and become even more Powerful. Hell, I might just want "to be like Daddy" one day. Especially when your Daddy is the Size of a Mountain, and called Krakanrok the Black.

Short of that, possible a White Lion. I've seen an image of a White Lion, with the Lumberjack shirt, and a pair of Jeans recently, and I wanna be that. No Monty Python, though please.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I would be a Waywatcher Highborn. I have a massive hardon for rangers, and they are the best at that in the entirety of the WHFB universe.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

dark elf noble- realy high up and powerful. then i can do anything (bar upset the monachy) i want, and possibly take a trip into the wastes to become a worsiper of chaos whenever i felt like.

then upset the monachy.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Having read the previous few army books and Malus Darkblade, I don't actually fancy the life of a Dark Elf. _Far_ too sadistic, too much politics, intrigue and backstabbing going off. Although I'm sure the bedroom antics are great! :spiteful:

A High Elf or Wood Elf may not be so bad though; a Prince of Caledor with a big ass dragon, a Swordmaster or a Mage of Saphery... All very cool. But a little bit tragic. The Wood Elves do seem to have the best life of it in terms of the Elves. 

Sod it, a Dreadlord with a big ass dragon. :biggrin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love to be a Metal Wizard. Not sure why I just love the lore of Metal. Also Metal wizards dont have to be on the battle field that much so you would be pretty safe unless you blow yourself up.
It would also be fun to turn peoples weapons into lead or there armour into gold ( Gold is a soft metal not great for armour but pretty )
If not that then a Knight of Morr.


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd be the only guy in the whole of the fantasy world with the slightest ounce of common sense....


.... i'd be the guy RUNNING away from the giant. I ain't getting stuffed in no pants!


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

vampire hands down, their just so awesome, drinking blood wrecking face, raising the dead, its just so cool, if i coudlnt be a vamp id be a varghulf tho, just running through the woods wrecking anything in my path


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

Hm ... i'd be one of two things;
- Supreme Patriarch of the Imperial Colleges of Magic (Gold Order)
- Necrach Vampire


----------



## Duty (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd have to be a Brettonian Lord on a Pegasus flying above everyone else with a huge lance messing up anything I choose, AND I got the blessings of the Lady on my side :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd want to be a High Elf White Lion! A badass lumberjack who can still hit it off with the ladies :biggrin:

Srs bsns: Running around with an albino lion, one of the hardest animals in the animal kingdom, and choppin' Druchii up with a huge axe is right up my alley.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I would be Vorag, The Ghoul King, who, (In the book) tried to reclaim the city of Strigos with a hugeass ghoul army, but was killed by a well aimed bolt thrower shot, either that Or I'd be a Death Lore DAEMON! kickass!!


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

id be a chaos spawn atleast it couldnt be any worse:laugh: just kidding
i would be slaan mage priest live forever, dont have to walk, minions do everything for you. plus crazy powerful spells


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be a retired Empire greatsword running a bar somewhere quiet with enough stories to keep my patrons buying me beers but no real need to launch myself at the uncountable horrors that infest the world, Best to leave that sort of thing to the young'uns.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd definitely go for being a Bright Wizard.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

i would totally be a Halfling, because they got the easy life a few dozen meals a day lots of sleep, no murderous monsters out to get me. maybe i would hang out at neilbatte's bar, who knows.


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

ill be anything chaos. specifically Khorne Chaos Lord on Juggernaut


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd like to say a cool Dark Elf Corsair cruising the waves and kicking arse or an Imperial Noble with my secret club Slaanesh membership card. 
Truth is I always think Halfings have the right idea in life, the simple pleasures of good food, a drink down the pub with friends and then sitting in front of the fire with a good book.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

I would like to be one thing and one thing only, i would like to be a reiksguard knight, they are the greatest knights in the greatest army in the old world and are just immense


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I honestly think I'd want to be a Witch Hunter or a Warrior Priest Of Sigmar. I just read the Mathias Thulmann trilogy and it was pretty badass. I've always liked Witch Hunters and Sigmarite Warrior Priests. Or maybe a Saurus, I mean being bread for just one thing - fighting. That could be cool making all the warm bloods pay for entering your jungle.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

@ Apoco: Hilarious!

I'd definitely have to go High Elven here. I'd love to be a Phoenix Guard; the beholder of all the knowledge of the universe, a stalwart defender of the most holy place of an entire race, the protection (and gift of immortality) of the Gods, and a fear-inducing aura about you? Count me in! 

The only downside would be the silence, but by knowing everything that ever was, is, or will be, who needs to convey ideas through words?


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd be a.......vampire count cairn wraith cause i'd look like the grim reaper


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i would either be an empire flaggelant or a goblin fanatic
just for the pure fact that those two can go down i n style killing stuff or martyring themselves and having a glorious death

i mean who wouldn't want to get drunk on fungus brew and then be incredibly storng and have a kick ass metal ball to swing round at whoever is closest :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd love to be a Bretonnia knight, getting all the damsels
Being a Chaos Lord would be awesome, but I'd be too scared incase the Gods got pissed at me.

Actually thinking about it, I'd love to be like a rouge knight. Like a merc, who goes round kicking butt. that would be cool


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

please! an elven follower of slaanesh that has infiltrated top high elf society, just for the kicks.

Edited: Removed adult content - squeek


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

A dark elf corsair!
So i can run around stealing your stuff.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

What would I be in the Warhammer Fantasy world...........probably severly perforated.:grin:


----------



## Duty (Feb 20, 2009)

Three words. 

Black. Arc. Corsair.

A sailors life is a life for me yo ho, yo ho, yo ho ho plus handbows and stealing are fun!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Whenever I see post like what would you be in ext. I can't help but wounder if the author is asking what would you be based on personal/physical traits or what would you want to be. Both tend to be incredibly different from each other!


----------



## primarch-angron (Mar 12, 2009)

I would be the Dwarf High King because i wouldn't have to walk anywhere and i would be the only Dwarf to have a weapon with Three Master runes, plue one of them is the only one of its kind


----------



## Narna (May 6, 2009)

One of 2 things:
-Orc Warboss
Why not? Lead a group of orcs, chopping up everything in sight.
-Chaos Chosen
Looks cool.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

probably that guy down the pub...
but Id love to be a slaneshy norse pirate capitain ,pilaging,drinking,fighting,drinking,slaving,drinking,wenches,drinking,selling slaves ,drinking,narcotics,drinking,selling yourself as a merc,guess what the next one is...


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Nagash, just so I could pwn pretty much *anybody*!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

edd_thereaper said:


> i would either be an empire flaggelant or a goblin fanatic
> just for the pure fact that those two can go down i n style killing stuff or martyring themselves and having a glorious death
> 
> i mean who wouldn't want to get drunk on fungus brew and then be incredibly storng and have a kick ass metal ball to swing round at whoever is closest :biggrin:


Seconding the fanatic. I just love mushrooms. They make me go :sarcastichand:

Otherwise a vampire lord. Physically superior to normal humans in every way, capable of wielding immense magical powers, pseudo-immortal, knowing the secret of life/death (Frankenstein anyone?) and of course you get can the fancy title count to use on the ladies. If only they could see past the fact that you're a rotting/dried carcass who hangs out with the braineating meatshields from dawn of the dead (or any other zombie movie).

Not to mention because villains who's only desire is to conquer the world or destroy mankind are epic (although not very original) :scratchhead:


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I would be an ogre butcher, because im big and a butcher


----------



## Snoza (May 30, 2009)

I would so be Gotrek, Gurnisson the Slayer,

If not that i would be a Mighty Chaos Lord of Tzeentch on a even Mightier Chaos Dragon, at the Head of a Mighty Warhost, (yes i like the word Mighty ) destroying all in my Path to world Domination.

Snoza


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

I would be a vampire lord killing and eating stuff around sylvania with my mates the blood knights . :santa:


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd be the luckiest of the luck gnobbos.

Never getting eaten by an ogre, little baby rhinox to ride around on, and a bag of dice that are almost as lucky as me .

Then I'd take peoples money via super dice at neil's pub.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Going by me personality, metal ability, and combat zeal I would most likely be a Marauder, or a chaos warrior. However if where going on what I would want to be I guess that would be a toss up between a low level vampire or a daemon prince (a none ugly one).


----------



## WannabeKurt (Jan 19, 2008)

Tough call. I'd LIKE to be...Probably a Brettonian Knight. I'd Likely be a peasant bowman.


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

i would probably go with a dragon mage, it might be jus me but flying around on a dragon throwin fireballs at people seems quite appealing.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

one thing's for sure, high hopes of being a Lord or something big is something I wouldn't attempt because if it were to happen I'd say a member of the college of Engineers manning a Steam Tank. Since i was a tanker IRL it's the obvious choice. It's a little more risky, but hey, I've got power and protection around me, more so than the little halberdier! Then as I get a bit older, I'd become a warrior priest...


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd like to be a Dwarf ranger seeing the local sights and at the end of the day:drinks: 
that or a bright wizard or at least a Pyromaniac with lore of fire :grin:


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Vampire Count Ammit Brando.

I would rule the skies on my Zombie dragon, Summoning forth legions of undead to do my bidding. Marching forth my army of death, consuming anyone in my path.


----------



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd be a Saurus temple guard because I'd get to see the best magic in the world everyday! :biggrin:


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Dwarf Slayer (the ones that cant die da ones da r jus to grimnil gud haha)


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I would go one of the old style liches like Nagash, from the 'necromancy' undead. Who doesn't want pure dark power to do whatever they please with, the ability to summon an army by yourself, also the gift of immortality without 'owing' it to anyone or anything, it's immortality with freedom.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty much a shadow warrior, but worshiping Lileath as the primary diety.


----------



## Battle BrotherVII (Jun 20, 2009)

i would be the guardian of the crystal mere cause im freaki'n invincible
or an alter kindred
actually second thought both!


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd love to be a Great Unclean One, being rotten to the core and not giving a damn then happily gurgling, oozing, over the battlefield vomitting weak humans to death ^_^ 
And i would have dozens of pets living in my guts


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy, Well some what.....eather a Lord of Slaanesh So i get Boob Equiped Minions or a Dread Lord on black Dragon.


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm i think its simple for me i would be a Black Orc Warboss because i would be big scary and if any of my orcs misbehaved i would krump them with a big club:biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pedro_Kantor said:


> Hmm i think its simple for me i would be a Black Orc Warboss because i would be big scary and if any of my orcs misbehaved i would krump them with a big club:biggrin:


Admit it, you just want to launch a grot bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd want to be:
a.) An Orc Warboss- I'd get to ignorantly hit everything around me and talk with a funny accent (Sounds like one of my relatives)
b.) A Grail Knight- Powerful knight with amazing war gear and holy powers? What's not to love?
c.) An Eldar Farseer whose psychic powers tore through reality and got dumped outside of Nuln along with a Falcon Grav Tank- World domination! :laugh:

Just kidding about that last one, that would never happen.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

@ BAfan: i dunno mate, GW has pulled off harder to believe stuff

Also, High Elf Swordmaster. Sure i may hate all things pointy eared but the sheer epicness of this one class outweighs it. In fact, im using one in my first GD attempt


----------



## fediensb (Jul 18, 2009)

If I were to convert myself from real life into WHFB I would probably be a dwarf engineer. Though I'm not short, i have a beard, i drink a lot of booze, and i like creating crazy contraptions of varying usefulness!

But if I got to choose what I wanted to be, lets see.... probably one of Bugman's Rangers. I mean, whats not to love. Hunting down and killing greenskins all day long, and you get the best ale to have ever been brewed in the entire world!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Elf Highborn...


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good thread. Enjoyed reading all of the replies. I'm somewhere between a High Elf and a Dwarf. First off I'm 6'6" and pretty skinny so I look like an elf and I'm very noble and have good morals so dark elves are out. In terms of a class probably white lions would suit me better since even though I'm skinny I'm still very built so swinging a giant axe around seems more like me. On the other hand I'm very innovative and can put down a few beers here and there so dwarf engineer may be more like my personality. The only other thing I could see myself as is life wizard. I'm a firefighter/emt so I'm good at casting Rain Lord and Gift of Life:biggrin:.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Champion of Chaos. Either nurgle or khorne Would be amazing


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

I would be the Chaos sorcerer lord of tzeentch that finaly figures out that the chaos gods are slightly evil, so tzeentch cursed me by giving me 9 days, 9 hours, 9 minutes, 9 seconds, 9 milliseconds, starting 9 seconds ago to live, but he would left me live if i found a way around it. So i go find Zacharias the everliving, force him to make me a vampire to die so the curs has no effect, and then kill him. So now i'm necrarch and tzeentch :grin: I would then go to one of the temple city's of a slann, strategicaly kill stegadons, then charge the city at the head of a 1000 undead stegadons :shok: and kill the slann. Lastly i would desecrate their temple tombs, find lord kroaks corpse, summon his soul from the dead and bind him somewhere, then give his dead body the blood kiss and possess it. So now i'm a necrarch who has the power of W'soran (due to the fact that Wsoran was killed by melkhior so he got the power, then zacharias got the power, now i have the power) I'm Tzeentch sorcerer lord and i'm a first gen slann :good:. My first goal.... kill all the von carstein vampires:spiteful:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

a dwarf brewer for the £££ and the fact i'd be safe in my mountain brewery coz no red blooded dwarf would let a brewery be destroyed.

or

a druid from Albion sure there may be giants but it's better than being on the mainland where everone's getting stabbed.


----------



## Major Harker (Aug 14, 2009)

I would be a Dwarf slayer, I mean life doesnt get any simpiler, Kill, drink, sleep, eventualy die and all your sins are forgiven. A life that is short, violent, and uncomplicated.

-Hark


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i would want to be one of the original immortals. they are better than vampires cus they dont need to wear sunscreen


----------



## astornfleshlay (Apr 1, 2009)

Knowing my luck....I'd probably end up being a Goblin Doom Diver *sigh*


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

:laugh:BLOOD KNIGHT....hands down... Vampire, crazy-ass combaty stabby machine, AND you can raise the dead, duel with people and kill them for noooo reason...:biggrin:

and stupid chaos lords that get in my way.... ill call in my blood knight buddies....20 of them, muahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

a vampire lord who uses my everlasting existince to feed my desire for learning all possiable tactics then turn around and destroy the empire and become the first undead emperor


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

scratch my last post, I would be.....Tzeentch
1) you can't kill me, i'm a god
2)whatever happens, I let it/made it happen
3) I can turn you into something interesting and colourful for no reason at any point, one minute your walking around, next your sorry ass is turned into a hedgehog... a colourful one:laugh:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

a blacksmith who is also a wizard of fire i make big ass fires and hammers and live in some back water village killing beastmen then maybe start worshipping khorne for kicks ,or start a medieval heavy metal band


----------



## Kingwatothemax (Jul 4, 2009)

Dwarf Master Engineer- I'll ALWAYS have the best and newest gear, Gyrocopters to fly around in, and there's always a never ending amount of Beer around Dwarves anyways:grin:. Hang around the Dwarf Gunline during a battle and pick off Star Dragons with my awesome BS.:victory:


----------



## fungusyak (Jul 26, 2008)

I would be a high elf stationed on elithys, i could just sit around safely all day laughthing at those who actualy have to fight


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

definitely a high elf stationed somewhere relatively safe

an interesting question is "who you would you least want to be (out of the generally non-evil races)", I wouldn't want to be a a Bretonnian peasant, or a footsoldier in any of the human armies that's for sure


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I like Lizzies. Practically immortal, rarely at war, and very powerful.

I'd probably be a back-liner... Like a Priest.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd be the adventurous, young 2nd in command in a secretive chapter of Empire knights. (working on a fluff for my army) :victory:

In my younger years I'd be sent out on chapter missions, travelling abroad and purge evil in the name of my grand master.
In time I'd take over the role of my mentor and be the chapters grand master.

Yep I prefer the mortal life over the immortal.
Wouldn't you live life to the fullest enjoying every moment? Or be a lame immortal that has done everything a thousand times before. Trust me you'll get bored!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Daemon Prince would be nice. It means I fulfilled my years as champion without becoming a spawn.

Yet if I'd be more realistic I'd probably be a blacksmith in the Empire/Bretonnia because I am still a human. With my current age I'd probably be a blacksmith's apprentice. Why? Because blacksmithing is fun  
That, or I'd be a scholar of some sort.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i would like to be a everchosen who becam demon prince
after killing the emperor


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I would love to be one of the loremasters of Hoeth, a Swordmaster, A Prince mounted on a Star Dragon or White lion. But I can't make my mind up.

Oh what the hell, a Loremaster of Hoeth (you probably would be a mixture of Swordmaster and Archmage all rolled into one)


----------



## tadhg546 (Nov 19, 2009)

i would most definately be tzeentzch himself lol lord of change.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A rat.

Not even a skaven. Just a rat.


----------



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd be an Orc.

We fight all day, having a good time and than hit another over the head and steal his fungus beer!

Good Times.


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

definately a lizardmen slann.
think, you're practically imortal, you can sleep for like, a bazillion years and when you wake up, all you have to do is cast a few spells, mutter a few words about what to do, and fall asleep again.
thats like awesome!


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd be generic empire handgunner #4 who retired and spends all his waking moments at a bar correcting the greatsword's stories.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Given the choice, I'd pursue the service of the Dark Gods, I think. When you consider how much the Old World just plain sucks, your options are somewhat limited. But when you put on Chaos Dwarf-forged plate, find yourself reshaped into a seven-foot-tall god of war who neither eats nor sleeps and subsists entirely on his service to his patron... that's not so bad. One of three things happens, too-- you either die in battle (which is a likely outcome no matter who you are in the Warhammer world, so whatever), you end up as a Chaos Spawn and then die in battle (at least you're insane and no longer really human, so you're not likely to care at that point), or you become truly immortal and become a daemon prince. While the whole becoming an embodiment of primal evil doesn't really appeal to a lot of folks (and honestly, doesn't particularly to me) it's a decent outcome given the options available to humanity in general in the Warhammer world. 

And if I wasn't human... well... eff that. Nobody wants to be a short, fat, ugly little thing that lives underground, or pointy-eared jerks that frolick in the woods. And if you're neither a dwarf or an elf, then you're some kind of monster, and that has little appeal as well. So... Blood for the Blood God, I suppose.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Given my recent experiences at my job, I would probably be one of the gnoblars in the front ranks of some Ogre Kingdoms army, quickly used and forgotten. :laugh:


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

id probably wanna b a Dark Elf Crossair. Gotta admit, the lifestyle (and pay) is really appealing


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

A Dwarf Longbearded Thane would be my ideal. I get to sit around, grumbling and doing my craft as I see fit, kill goblins when the mood strikes me, and live a good long life aiding my hold with wisdom and combat prowess. Also I would have mastered a craft to such a level that I would be teaching others how to do advanced techniques of whatever I was doing. Furthermore, the King would know me, and likely want me around whenever something was going down. Plus I'd be tougher than nails!

Also, as my beard would have to be tied to not hit the floor, this would mean all the lady Dwarfs would be after yours truly. Yeah. I went there.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Champion of Khorne!!!! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sadly, being a fat balding accountant there aren't many comparitors in the WH universe though I could see myself as an merc Ogre or a maneater.

In terms of if I could choose then I'd probably go for an Empire Outrider, bobbing around on your horse have a repeating handgun and since your of noble blood having a pretty easy life overall.

Failing that a sneaky night goblin squig rider, whats not fun about that!!! Short life expectancy but still good fun...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Whenever I see post like what would you be in ext. I can't help but wounder if the author is asking what would you be based on personal/physical traits or what would you want to be. Both tend to be incredibly different from each other!


I also wonder this. And the title does say: 'What would you be...' not 'What would you like to be...'.
I would be an Empire Cannon Crewman. I would like to be a chaos undivided daemon prince.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> I would be an Empire Cannon Crewman. I would like to be a chaos undivided daemon prince.


Im slightly drunk... but thats ownage of epic proportion....

Id like to be a Witch Hunter.... ' BURN THE HERETIC! '

Id be...... some random peasant + pitchfork who`s village is destroyed in a Beastmen incursion most likely...


----------



## iiirjw (Dec 19, 2009)

I would want to be an Dark Elf Assassin....

Travel the World
work freelance.... Where and when I want.
Prolly get to have all the witch elves I want......
Collect cool magic items and money.

Yeah sounds pretty good.:victory:


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

slann or skink cheif, riding a stego. pownage!


----------



## Schultz (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, definitely a Bretonnian. I'm not that adept on horseback though, so a Footknight, or Man-at-Arms.

_Edit:_ But, thinking on it, knowing my luck, I'd wind up as a Night Goblin Fanatic. _Pass the Mad Cap Juice_


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The sad thing about this thread is by going on averages, and general psychological trends the vast majority of everyone that has replied to it would either be a humble empire men at arms/free company, or a regular ork boy with a smaller percentage being stuff like Bretonnnian bowman, handgunners, or yarr boys... Now if it was called what would you want to be in the war hammer fantasy world a lot more of these posts would be relevant.

Going on the same restrictive logic shown in my reply I would either be a Slaanesh cultist of low birth in the northern fringe of the empire, or a short Marauder who worships Slaanesh.


----------



## Da Ogre (Jan 27, 2010)

Id wanna be an ogre. Feast, sleep, fight. . . dont sound to bad to me


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

A Dark Elf noble. I can get slaves or servants to do the menial stuff for me, and if I'm feeling bored, I'll just organize my forces and go kill some stuff on a raid.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

A dwarf king. Get to sit on a pile of gold drinking all day.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Definitely a waywatcher.

My affinity for rangers/hunters/trackers knows no bounds.


----------



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

Hm ... i'd like to be a High Elf noble, probably from Caledor. Start out your life riding as a Silver Helm, then become a Dragon Prince as befits your title. Eventually Prince Imrik loves your courageous-ness so much, he gives you the ability to awaken a dragon.

Oh yeh!

I'd be the High Elf-Dragon-Rider-Who-Is-Skilled-At-Slaying-Other-Dragons. And you'd see me in tapestries, my armour shining in the sun and the golden scales of my dragon reflecting the light, valiantly fighting (and winning, though the tapestry can only show one thing at a time) against three black dragons ridden by Dreadlords.

Awesomeness!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd either be a master engineer of Nuln or a Bright/Gold Wizard Lord, either way I'd be blasting the enemy from range, laughing as they do the "burny dance" or when ranks of foes collapse and flee after a cannonball careens, demolishes and grinds them into the ground as a fine, mushy paste. :biggrin:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Grimskul25 said:


> I'd either be a master engineer of Nuln or a Bright/Gold Wizard Lord, either way I'd be blasting the enemy from range, laughing as they do the "burny dance" or when ranks of foes collapse and flee after a cannonball careens, demolishes and grinds them into the ground as a fine, mushy paste. :biggrin:


Just hope you don't misfire/miscast! D:


----------



## EuroChild (Feb 4, 2010)

A Marienburg merchant greedy, fat, sleazy and rich enough to afford my own private army to come and eff you up when you step on my toes.
And don't bother trying to assassinate me, they know I can pay them more than you can.
That's what I'd want to be.

Reality would most likely be a Brettonian Peasant toiling in the fields and living in poo.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

lets see im 6'4" 290lbs um it would have to be an oger, but defantly a hunter,,, i have to big dogs:grin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd either be a HE mage or a von carstein vamp


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

i guess i would have to be Orcrinking, Fighting, More Drinking, More fighting then a nap and then more Drinking etc


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Engineer, thats what i am now.


----------



## Arvelen (Feb 23, 2010)

Dwarf Ironbreaker. One solid wall of Gromril-clad killing machines.


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Want to be:

Dark elf Sorceress coven's massage therapist.
Empire noble, part of the local slaaneshi cult.

What I would be:

The village idiot or local madman :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd have to go with vampire. Ageless, hard as nails, able to walk into a graveyard and come out with an army...

But more importantly, it'd give me the opportunity to just do what I liked. None of that "defending a slowly dying empire" or "pleasing the gods" crap for me, thanks. If you're a vampire, you get to be your own boss.

I tend to be nocturnal anyway (when given the choice), so I've got a head start. The whole thirst-for-the-blood-of-mortals line would be a bit of a pain in the arse, but I reckon you could just take a nip here and there without ever actually murdering anyone. And failing that, there's always those bastard witch hunters that come hammering on the gate just when you've picked up a book.:grin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> I'd have to go with vampire. Ageless, hard as nails, able to walk into a graveyard and come out with an army...


There is the insanity that usually affects them, which would kinda suck.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Meh. There's nothing that says vampires _must_ be insane; I'd chalk it up to a natural outgrowth of becoming the indisputable top of the food chain. Just have to try to keep a little humility, is all.

In any case, I'm sure there are many people who'd tell you I'm a bit squirrelly to begin with.:wink:


----------



## aja10000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would be the giant stuffing things in my pants... LOL.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd choose to be a Vampire, I don't care if I were insane, it would be plenty enjoyable


----------



## death-skullz-kill-all (Apr 8, 2010)

a squig for sure


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

id be an eternity warden. im the strongest, most skilled saurus and have awsome special weapons and items


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Dark elf Dreadlord. Wouldn't that be fun, sadism fulfilled fo life.:biggrin:


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I would love to be a Keeper of Secrets, toying with my enemies, slowing them down with magic and then feast on their dead bodies, it would be awesome to just make my opponents flee when I want it or make them attack me with such slow speed that it's just too easy to kill them :victory:


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

What I would be? An average citizen in some Empire town that is about to get raided by Chaos, Skaven, Goblins, and Dark Elf all at the same time... So I would end up being Dead, Dead, Dead, and wishing for Death depending on who won the brawl... What I would want to be... High Elf Mage


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Would be? Some random militiaman somewhere.

Would like to be? Skink Priest. My head is in the clouds anyway, might as well make a living from it.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd really like to be a Squig, nothing to worry about except eating stuff and doin wat you want. A very worry free life in my opinion!!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

would be? Slann, lazy but awesome.

Like to be? Slann, lazy, awesome, smart, amazing magic and can squish you all like a buggy!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Im going to have to choose to be Tzeentch.. that way I can put my plotting and scheming to good use: more plotting and scheming obviously. I wouldnt be too bothered with trying to gain ultimate power, but I would massively enjoy being able to pull the strings so that those in power lost it, while elevating a numpty that I can then mess with all over again  sounds like fun


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*my heavens...*

Wow.
What to pick...so many options.

#1: Beastlord: (shocking surprise...)
Not just any beastlord, but one lucky enough to serve under Khazrak One Eye. Victories a'plenty, spoils and gluttony. Not only that, but when I strike out on my own, chariot and all, I'll have enough battle experience to unleash countless atrocities and tactics on the weak.

I can picture it now. 
As I'm pointing one of my two axes at a Ostland fortress, an Ungor is overheard asking: "why we gonna burn it?"
Dropping said axe, an iron clad fist smashes his jaw and sends his rotten teeth spraying over the ranks. Before the stubby horned ungor even hits the ground, I bellow my response. Spittle and foam cake the answer:​ "*BECAUSE IT'S THERE!!!"​*
After the carnage, I'll lead by chariot, to the plains to sow wanton 
destruction. 

Quick sketch while on phone today.










Other two good choices.

Chaos Warrior of Slaanesh. Plenty of lithe and slinky women marauder around there I'm guessing.

Dark Elf Corsair Captain. Open seas, raiding, slave driving, debauchery.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy peasy!

Dwarf High King for so many reasons;

1. No-nonsense-I know where I stand
2. Best beer ever invented and copious amounts on tap
3. Best facial hair ever!
4. Nicest places to live, (ooh look the elves have trees, sod that I have an under-floor heated room)
5. Newest inventions-need to get around, find Makaisson and fly air "Spirit of Grungni" 
6. Most badass weaponry- "That's a really lovely looking bow you have there", "Bosh, eat my hammer"
7. Ard as nails- Not much can take you out in CC
8. Everyone loves a good grumble and the dwarfs do it best.

As always, just my opinion but it's a no brainer if you ask me


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I would be a Knight Of Morr


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

So much to choose from, but I'm in the moulder mood now, so:
#Highly ranked Moulder guy who made a lot of strange and awesome beasts#
Just plain awesome, making a whole army of mutated beasts and then overrun that pathetic empire. Squeek, Squeek!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

an assassin of Khaine, hands down.

only time I deal with politics is when im killing one.

I get all those Witch elf beauties in rituals I am asked to do for the order.

I can hide myself in a squad and never truly die.

I am just that badass that the Nobles always want me around to kill their enemies.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> an assassin of Khaine, hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless your unit is run down before you pop out....

or you roll as horrible as I do.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

blackspine said:


> unless your unit is run down before you pop out....
> 
> or you roll as horrible as I do.


well im still techniquly not dead, I just never came to the battle


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Archaon The EverChosen (or a suitably bad-ass Chaos lord)

Those guys kick ass, sure you may end up becoming the Dark God's plaything or being 'blessed' with so many gifts you end up being a spawn, but it would be one hell of a ride, and there's the chance of immortality


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Abomination said:


> Archaon The EverChosen (or a suitably bad-ass Chaos lord)
> 
> Those guys kick ass, sure you may end up becoming the Dark God's plaything or being 'blessed' with so many gifts you end up being a spawn, but it would be one hell of a ride, and there's the chance of immortality


I think you can't be a named character, you gotta make up your own.
BTW from your name I thought you would be a hellpit


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I would be a Knight of Bretonnia. Doesn't matter what kind.

Why? 'cause Bretonnian Knights are like rockstars, man. They get all the ladies...


----------



## Bhale (Oct 15, 2010)

The Humble handgunner. Because someone else can take the beating for me.


----------



## whYnoT (Nov 22, 2010)

As much as I would like to say a Warrior Priest because I think they're awesome! I think I'm going with a powerful and mighty Ogre, think about it, eat, sleep, kill stuff and travel the world! Not to mention the fact that you could mash just about anyone picking a fight! :threaten::laugh:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to say a Reikland Knight (if they still exist), or just a knight from one of the Empire's orders, just to have a horse, suit of plate and chainmail and a grand old sword (no nob jokes...) would be good enough for me.

Sadly, if it was reality, I'd probably be some sack wearing oik picking turnips in the middle of a dungheap.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wanna be a STEGODON! More specifically the one that carries that Slann (Whose name I have forgotten.. Hang on! It is Mazdamundi or something like that)


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

What I would be-some engineer of some sort.
What I want to be-A star dragon with the ability to cast spells. _NOTHING_ would be able to stop me.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, if I had a choice, I'd pick a Sigmarite Warrior Priest. Just plain awesome in my book. In reality, I'm the guy that wasn't smart enough to run from the giant so now I'm in a very dark, dank place hoping that the bastid at least has the common decency to wear underwear.... Hell, it doesn't even have to be clean underwear...

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I said it for 40K and I'll say it again: A ROCK!


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> I said it for 40K and I'll say it again: A ROCK!


And so shall I: Khorne Lord. 

Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack. Daemonhood? YES PLEASE.


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd be one of those Chaos Warriors that's fully encased in armor because who doesn't wanna look and feel like a badass? Plus, you get a nice little perk I like to call Favor of the Chaos Gods! Muahaha! *Flexes Chaos God-Enhanced Muscles* You don't need to go to the gym for these guns!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

a Empire Engineer, it only a matter of tiem till muskets comes along, and when they do i will A be rich for inventing them, B have all the money i need for any of my other ideas i want to tinker with, C be part of the soon to be most powerful empire on the whole dang planet.


----------



## GhostMaker1206 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dwarf Slayer! there just so badass except for the whole shame and dishonour but even that adds to the aweseomness of them all!!!


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Asrai nobleman.


----------



## Tanis.16 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dwarf hammerer head to toe in the finest gromril armour with a hammer twice the size of me =p


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd be a kislevite winged lancer. There be no trespassing on my land. I just like the idea of Kislevites. Men and women living a hard life through harsh winters and quite some chaos raiding. Yet they keep standing proud and defiant, (no matter how many times Praag was sacked). I dislike the Kislevite social status but as a winged lancer you're more or less like a knightly order and can enjoy quite some benefits. I love the way the charge forward on the fast steeds, the spearpoints gleaming in the winter sun ready to impale any cursed chaos worshipper that stands in their path. But no feathers, I repeat no darn feathers.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

In fantasy its hard to tell what would Ive been. But I think that I would like to be a high elves mage on dragon or an empire priest.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The sad truth about the thread is the following. 
55% of those that have posted = empire peasant/militia or marauder/norsican villager
15% Other races peasantry (DE, Goblin, Eastern tribes, ect)
10% Free company, skinks ect.
10% knights, priests, warriors (Of any race, about the level of men at arms or outriders)
5% Military elite
3% Nobles, Mages ect.
1% Military leadership.

Mind you this is going on averages, but makes alot more sense then 90% being WoC warriors, or dragon princes.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Priest of Verena... 

That would be my newest WFRP character which i am quite enjoying!


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

A Skaven chieftain in service of the Seer lord, and a pretty zealous one come to think of it. All that disease and plague gathering might be ok for those Pestilence rats, but why gather yourself if you can mae others do it? Vote clan Flem for world dominance :victory:


If the question is what i would be i'm in a bit of a dilema, sure i'd be some random chaos cultist. But i'm not sure about Slaanesh or Tzeentch. Although my main guess would be Slaanesh for we all have or kinky/sick desires.

Flem,


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd be a cold one rider, so I could have cool armour... and ride a dinosaur :biggrin:


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

I think id be an grumpy old insane dwarf maybe one who had taken the slayer oath.


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

A skaven master moulder. All those fantasy beasties are just not crazy enough, as a master moulder I could help improve on them!
Then I could attatch some wings to myslef and make my 'ratfink' model a reality!
Plus warpstone! Who doesn't want to play with and eat the stuff!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Having spent the past few days reading the Tomb Kings Army Book I would have to say now that being a Tomb King, or more specifically, Settra The Imperishable is sounding mighty fine. The idea of eternal life is one I find superior to eternal death once you mortal body has failed. And to have legions of warriors at your desposal and no fear of death must be pretty cool.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

I really feel this thread should have a poll so we can see the totals picked from those options that came up the most.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I reckon I'd have to be a Grail Knight, mainly after reading _The Knights of Brettonnia Omnibus_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Be'lakor.

Awesome appearance, Herald of the Gods, Tricked the Pantheon, First and Greatest of the Daemon Princes. Yeah, so what he was doomed to failure. He's automatically amazing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet damn I wish someone would change the title of this thread to what would you want to be in warhammer fantasy.

A real thread of this nature is what would you want to be in warhammer fantasy.
Such a thread would go on some fundamental characteristics, and allow the person (and a bit of imagination) come up with something that would at least be somewhat possible for them to be in warhammer fantasy.

Case in point:
_Heavily mesomorphic, high levels of emotion problems, yet successful, and militaristic. =chaos warrior, warrior of wulfric ect. 

Ah screw it I have talked about it long enough I am going to start said thread!


----------



## POOHEAD189 (Jun 17, 2011)

Probably a Dwarf Ironbreaker. 
Grudge holding, Bugman's drinking, Hammer/Axe weilding, boulder of Gromril plate armor. 
*strokes beard*


----------



## michaells (Nov 27, 2011)

i would be a chaos warrior not only do you get to kill,pillage and loot in the name of 4 of the best warhammer deitys around you get to look cool while doing it


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

michaells said:


> i would be a chaos warrior not only do you get to kill,pillage and loot in the name of 4 of the best warhammer deitys around you get to look cool while doing it


Interesting choice mate.

You seem to be a new guy - have you started a "Welcome" thread yet?

If not, welcome to Heresy.

Back on topic though - I think I would choose to be Aborash.

Nuff said.:so_happy:


----------



## michaells (Nov 27, 2011)

No i have not what is that?


----------



## Hurons_Champion (Aug 7, 2011)

I Would be a Celestial Wizard from The Empire, cause it's cool and i like to gaze at the stars


----------



## Galloglasses (Sep 15, 2011)

A border prince. I would do so for the primary reason of getting my principality together, purging corruption, bonking the other princes over the head to expand my realm, teach the Tilean Republics some bloody much needed humility and respect for their betters and become a Fantasy Kingdom expy of Switzerland and hire out my awesomesauce professional mercenary armies to the Empire and sit in my nice warm Estate sipping the FINEST of wines while awaiting for Tzeentch to plot my downfall.

Or the Skaven.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I guess I'd like to be a High Elf Lord. The good life, sure there are some hot elf ladies as well.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think threadromancy somewhere along the line has pulled this one out of the abyssal depths and back into circulation... regardless of how, we now have 2 identical 'active' threads.

If you want to tell us what you would really be in the WFB universe please post HERE


----------

